# Shear Pin Info



## Kroll (Dec 9, 2015)

Guys thanks to Adam 3999 pointing out that the pin I ask questions about replacing it with a steel dowel letting me know that its a shear pin and that I have a MK 1.5 lathe.But the one that was in it is or looks like it is brass or bronze very loose which will allow it to move around some and rub against the new oil seal that I just replace.What I would like to know is information on the correct pin or what should be use as a sacrificial pin so that I can find a replacement?Thanks for all the help----kroll


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 13, 2015)

Pins are generally a firm fit so they don't drop out or move including shear pins Sorry don't have the room or time at the moment to take a look at mine till later in the week trying to build a new workshop cabinet to store vices,dividing heads,etc and is in the way of that end of the lathe


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 14, 2015)

Kroll said:


> Guys thanks to Adam 3999 pointing out that the pin I ask questions about replacing it with a steel dowel letting me know that its a shear pin and that I have a MK 1.5 lathe.But the one that was in it is or looks like it is brass or bronze very loose which will allow it to move around some and rub against the new oil seal that I just replace.What I would like to know is information on the correct pin or what should be use as a sacrificial pin so that I can find a replacement?Thanks for all the help----kroll
> 
> View attachment 116279



I have seen where the pins were either copper or aluminum so they would shear quicker. Most were mid steel still shearable but tougher than the non-ferrous.  I seem to remember they can be a pain to remove if the pin is partially sheared and trying to align both pieces to get the it out.


----------



## Kroll (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks guys,I understand Kiwi.Bill like you said maybe just give a piece of aluminum rod a try and see how it works.It being a good firm fit that will keep the pin in place.Looking in the manual I just couldn't tell if the pin had a head on it.----kroll
Kiwi are you going to post some pics of your project,love to see it.


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 15, 2015)

HaHa you want to see my tool box/cabinet it will be a few days before I get the chance to post a photo but basically a corner cabinet 1 mtr X 1 mtr coming out from the walls  1/2 mtr then across at 45 deg  X 1800 high 40mm X 40mm X 3mm Angle iron frame   7mm ply cladding to keep the dust out and 17mm ply shelves  I find corners are a difficult waste of space and the cabinets that are available on the market these days are just crap the shelves won't hold a 400mm 4 jaw chuck let alone the vice, dividing head,etc


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 15, 2015)

I recall over the years, the pins used on Clausing lathes are mild steel like made from 12L14.   Aluminum may work but would break down over time in wear.  Again, if made from 6061, that is very close to equivalent to that of 12L14 in shear.  The old Gorton mills used 6D penny nails for shear pins on the table feeds.  Ken


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 18, 2015)

Finally got it the cabinet goes straight back into the corner had to post the photo over to photobucket and then to here the doors are on  and shelves are in


----------



## Kroll (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks guys and thanks kiwi for trying.I have trouble posting pics as well,there are always at the top of my post which I don't want and they are just to big.I know nothing about computers,and nothing about resizing.My up todate daughter has no patients with me


----------



## Kroll (Dec 28, 2015)

That is one huge heavy duty cabinet kiwi,I bet you will have it full by the end of the afternoon when finish.Now days a person will not find a cabinet like that well made,all now are paper thin can't hold the weigh of a though.Nicely done


----------

